# 3D printed sight scope



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

that's sweet.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Sharp!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Very cool idea, looks good!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Thats a mighty find job. [ Later


----------



## cdsamm (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats a great idea. Do you by chance have a link to the "zen I optical" site? Thanks Chris


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

read this thread first


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

cheap scope


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Can you tell me exactly how your ordered the lens. I could not determine how to get a centered lens. I was trying to use pupil distance and such to try to get a lens which would have a center focus.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

[


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

the .5 gives you 6 power
the .75 gives you 8 power
you will need a clarifier


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Brilliant as usual.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Super slick...I love 3D printing.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information. How did you determine that a pd of 62 would give you a lens with the focus in the center?


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

[Q


----------



## craigandi (Jul 10, 2014)

I could make you a lens with an antireflective coating on both sides...any power or diameter in mm.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

at what cost?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I now see how you came up with your PD. You should be very close on the center of focus. I have looked at zenni for a few years and I think that you can get various coatings on the lens if wanted.


----------



## craigandi (Jul 10, 2014)

round 20. the coated lenses cost more....but will make a big difference 16% more light through a ar coated lens, PM me.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

great work!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

scopes going around again so I bring back to top


----------



## sdw1256 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very cool !


----------



## maufic (Apr 11, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## markkelleronx1w (Jul 30, 2019)

Best idea I’ve Ever seen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesslee (Jul 31, 2019)

Clever idea!


----------



## Hayescj21 (Aug 1, 2019)

Very cool. It is amazing what the printers can do now a days!


----------



## FiveSD (Oct 27, 2017)

that is perfect!


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

looks great


----------



## Ma44magnum (Feb 22, 2019)

This is an old thread but I’d like some assistance making one of these for a sight I picked up and want to add a lens to it. 

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nphillips565 (Aug 5, 2019)

I like that idea, now i need a 3D printer


----------



## 21nwingate (Jul 22, 2019)

looks good i need to start 3d printing


----------



## Jeff101st (Jul 13, 2008)

Now I know what I need.Great Idea.


----------



## Johnathan 0110 (Aug 7, 2019)

Good idea.. 
I would have a hard time keeping it clean.


----------



## np870 (Nov 10, 2019)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Niko615 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## PurpleArcher713 (Sep 5, 2016)

another reason to want a 3D printer... lol


----------



## jbob85 (Jan 22, 2020)

nice!


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 17, 2020)

onyx48166 said:


> the .5 gives you 6 power
> the .75 gives you 8 power
> you will need a clarifier


What is a clarifier, and how do you make one?


----------



## theo54 (Mar 23, 2016)

Clever!


----------



## sfeuerborn (Jan 27, 2020)

No end to the possibilities for a 3d printer


----------



## MTWapiti (Mar 11, 2019)

wrenchmonkey said:


> What is a clarifier, and how do you make one?


A clarifier is a tiny lens that goes into your peep to "clarify" your image. Because the lens in the scope is a magnifier, you need magnification in the rear to make the system work.


----------



## ARCHERY4LYFE (Dec 8, 2018)

Thats awesome man!


----------



## claysshooting (Jan 25, 2019)

Very cool idea, looks good!


----------



## Rooter76 (Feb 4, 2016)

Great idea


----------



## K2snow2010 (Jul 15, 2019)

I guess I need a 3d printer


----------



## junior313 (Dec 10, 2019)

It's an awesome thing.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

not exactly Swarovski but I believe they will work
https://www.amazon.com/READING-GLAS...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## indestructible (Feb 16, 2020)

Makes me want that 3D printer even more! Probably not helping me sell it to the wife though......


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

good stuff


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

Genius idea


----------



## FL man (Oct 4, 2016)

So how has your scope held up? Definitely an awesome design!


----------



## Tumble (Nov 29, 2020)

Impressive!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------

